

The best questions we got while raising venture capital - ujjwalg
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/11/18/good-question-the-eight-best-questions-we-got-while-raising-venture-capital/

======
jbyers
"7. What’s your secret sauce? ... We hope to come up with Something Big in
2010."

Hmm. I harbor hope that he's kidding. I'm more and more a believer that the
only secret sauce that matters is relentless execution and incremental
improvement over many years. Sure, some companies will happen upon the magical
product-technology-market puzzle piece that ends up being worth a billion
dollars, but that's playing the lottery, not running a business.

~~~
staunch
There is a lot more secret sauce out there than you hear about. By definition
you don't hear about it. There's rarely any incentive for companies to talk
about it. Many people inside a company might not even realize what it is at
their company!

A great example is PayPal. According to Max Levchin their custom fraud
detection system was the only reason they were able to stay in business.

------
gregparadee
Great article, well above the standards of Techcrunch lately. I agree with the
seven deadly sins being the best advice on there. VC's want to know why people
wont stop using your idea not why they will want too.

------
pvandehaar
"6. What are the accelerating effects?" Roughly equivalent to "What makes you
idea viral?" ?

------
zackattack
Wow, seven deadly sins is one of the best pieces of advice I've read.

~~~
biz2hack
Which is funny, because my startup actually revolves around two of the seven
cardinal virtues. I think he hits the nail on the head because he's talking
about how anonymity has allowed people to embrace more and more of
personalities they would not have been able to otherwise in meatspace.

But as your real identity and your social graph ties closer with your online
persona, I think we're going to see a shift in a different direction. I'll let
you know how it goes.

------
vaksel
75 points without a single comment? WTF

~~~
yan
If anything, that's quite an indicator of article quality.

